# K&N or AEM Brute



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Which is better? I see alot of you have one or the other. Are there any OTHER makers of similar filters? Are these the only 2 that you would recommend? Which of the 2 is better if there is a better? Or does it come down to personal choice? I like the chrome finish of the AEM, but never heard of them til I joined this forum. I have heard of K&N before though. Thanks. :seeya:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think you will see any difference in any of them. But the Lingenfelter is what I would go with.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

:agree 
Lingenfelter


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

*Wrong!*



pickinfights said:


> I don't think you will see any difference in any of them. But the Lingenfelter is what I would go with.


Air intake with tune gain HP.
My AEM gave me 9+ RWHP.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> :agree
> Lingenfelter


Yeh, it scares the Hell out of other GM owners.:agree


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

I got a brute. Looks pretty under the hood.


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

Brute here. Tried LPE but did not like.


----------

